# AMA Southwick



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Anyone make it here today?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

No wheel spin.. no sense of motion! Just a high shutter speed... click.. image... boring!

Do any panning shots? Get some roostertails? Some wheel spin?


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

Panning and motion shots are in the beginners lessons I have from school.. cool stuff.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Here


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 29, 2013)

If I start panning ill get fixated n see how low I can go. It's a habit I can't break. Can I get a 1/15th?


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 29, 2013)

I do the occasional standby as a medic for motocross events at Orlando speedworld.
did you know those pants are expensive? 
apparently the riders don't like you cutting them off with trauma shears. 
they don't care about the compound leg fracture...just don't ruin their expensive pants.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

brian_f2.8 said:


> Here



Still no wheelspin.. all static... spokes are stopped and clear in every shot... 

I see exif is stripped, care to share shutter and aperture on these?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> I do the occasional standby as a medic for motocross events at Orlando speedworld.
> did you know those pants are expensive?
> apparently the riders don't like you cutting them off with trauma shears.
> they don't care about the compound leg fracture...just don't ruin their expensive pants.



Yea.. try using shears on a full set of leathers at a roadracing event... they get cranky!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> brian_f2.8 said:
> 
> 
> > Here
> ...



Was looking for the EXIF myself.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 29, 2013)

No clue on exif some are 1/2000 f5 and some are 1/500 f8. I tried around 1/50th but too blurry.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

brian_f2.8 said:


> No clue on exif some are 1/2000 f5 and some are 1/500 f8. I tried around 1/50th but too blurry.



You do know that you can look at the raw (if you shot raw) or the Jpg original, and see those settings, right?


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes I know. I'm uploading from my phone. No access to the files.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 29, 2013)

When will all the yelling and screaming start?


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

Derrel said:


> When will all the yelling and screaming start?



According to Jeff Goldblum.. right after all the Ooh-ing and Ahh-ing.


----------



## runnah (Jun 29, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> I do the occasional standby as a medic for motocross events at Orlando speedworld.
> did you know those pants are expensive?
> apparently the riders don't like you cutting them off with trauma shears.
> they don't care about the compound leg fracture...just don't ruin their expensive pants.



Not the first time you got had trouble getting into a guy's pants?


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 29, 2013)

these are some nice "as they pass you by" candids. 
I always enjoyed the jumps best. Post some bikes getting some air!


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 29, 2013)

Derrel said:


> When will all the yelling and screaming start?



It wont. because we are all adults here and we will exercise wisdom, restraint, and courteousness when we post. 
that is all.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 29, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > When will all the yelling and screaming start?
> ...



You have tremendous faith in your fellow man!


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 29, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> these are some nice "as they pass you by" candids.
> I always enjoyed the jumps best. Post some bikes getting some air!



I have some ill post later. It was my first day shooting MX. Need a sensor clean bad.


----------



## Overread (Jun 29, 2013)

Derrel said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



And in the large and brand new, beating stick we've recently installed into the site software.

And that is the last of this particular sideshow - back on the proper topic - stick to it and everyone remain calm and respectful to each other (and if you can't just close the darn tab and walk away - go enjoy your photography and your chance to interact with each other instead of looking for a fight)


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 29, 2013)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > I do the occasional standby as a medic for motocross events at Orlando speedworld.
> ...



no. not the first, not the last.


----------



## DBA (Jul 9, 2013)

brian_f2.8 said:


> Anyone make it here today?


Image is a little soft and dark.


pixmedic said:


> I do the occasional standby as a medic for motocross events at Orlando speedworld.
> did you know those pants are expensive?
> apparently the riders don't like you cutting them off with trauma shears.
> they don't care about the compound leg fracture...just don't ruin their expensive pants.


lol Yeah we'd rather find a way to wiggle out of the gear then get it cut off. Good quality pant/jersey/glove combos run $180-$250 with the pants being the most expensive item. A few years ago I destroyed my left clavicle (was in 5 pieces) and did my best to talk my way out of not having the jersey cut off but they would have none of that (it didn't stretch). We compromised, I let them cut off the jersey and they'd help me out of my under-jersey chest protector ($150) and compression shirt ($50) (after the morphine hit). lol I have mad respect for them though, having to deal with us.



cgipson1 said:


> brian_f2.8 said:
> 
> 
> > Here
> ...


That's how our industry/sport is, magazines etc want everything frozen. Heavily blurred wheels, unless it's a panning shot, is a sign that it's an amatuer mx/sx photog. (no offense meant at anyone)

For example here are two I got at RedBud this past weekend. This one would look like crap if the knobbies weren't showing.
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/977749_677678742257912_1637276575_o.jpg

And on this one you'd have lost the sharpness of the image by dropping the shutter speed, plus a blurred rear wheel wouldn't have added "speed" to the image.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/884310_678020528890400_1318645449_o.jpg


----------



## slow231 (Jul 9, 2013)

DBA said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > brian_f2.8 said:
> ...



I'm gonna second this. the people involved usually prefer crisp shots over motion blur.  anyone halfway familiar with the dynamics of riding doesn't need the blur to get the feeling of motion.  panning can only mitigate one direction of motion, and there's a lot of motion with these bikes (out of plane, rolling/pitching/yawing, vibration, etc.) so you get a lot of blur even when panning.






this is an almost straightforward panning shot (coming a bit towards me so there is some out of plane motion), but still so much motion in the bike.  not surprisingly the only thing i could "freeze" with a pan is his head/body which he was no doubt stabilizing along the direction of travel.  I still like the shot but it almost looks like a fake processed blur.

And then there's the fact that panning shots are pretty much the same and kind of boring! the cool action shots are usually along the more dynamic portions where there's a hell of a lot more motion in multiple directions that you can't freeze with panning.

and then there's shots with multiple vehicles.  you can only really pan for one, so the rest just blur:




this shot would be better if everyone was frozen.  you don't really need blur to feel the motion here.


----------



## DBA (Jul 9, 2013)

slow231 said:


> And then there's the fact that panning shots are pretty much the same and kind of boring! the cool action shots are usually along the more dynamic portions where there's a hell of a lot more motion in multiple directions that you can't freeze with panning.


For the record I'm not against panning shots as you can get some sick ones, however IMO it can be overused very quickly. Not to mention your keeper rate tends to go down.

Here's one I got of Roczen last weekend. Yes the blurred wheels do add to the "speed" in this particular photo, however if his back end wasn't out (he's sliding/drifting through a corner) this shot would be pretty boring.


Just remembered that FB drops the info, this was taken at ISO50 f/5.0 1/200
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1014645_677681282257658_756487389_o.jpg




To add to what slow231 was saying about the movement that goes on between the bike and rider, with all that's going on it's hard to get everything crisp without really cranking up the shutter speed. Unless you've actually seen these guys race/ride, in person (TV doesn't do it justice), it's hard to understand the sheer speed that they carry.


----------



## kyleblanc (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been riding MX for a while but shot it for the first time at the wick with a p&s (about a week before I got my dslr, bummer)  so a bit of motion blur, you guys are right though, the more frozen a moto image is the better. I've been reading 3 moto magazines for years and I usually hate when there are motion blur images in them. Also my Flickr is loaded with tons more from the wick

PS pants and gear in general
Is damn expensive


----------

